# Tips for healthy shells? (snail)



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

My snail shells dont look like they used to... whats going on? i added more snails in and want to keep them healthy, too. what can i do to help them build stronger shells?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

what kind of unhealthy are they?
are they just really thin or something else?


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

they seem to be decent thickness, but they are like getting little divots, or crators coming out torwards the inside of the circle (ramshorn) of the shell. i dont know whats wrong, i keep my water pretty good. not perfect, but pretty good. 

Do they need more food or somthing? the tank is huge, 155 gal, but i have:
1x 10" pleco
1x 6' pleco
3x ramshorn snails
2x mystery snails
3x "other" snails (small, get big)
2x cory cats
2x pictus cats
1x sinidontis cat
1x ....catfish?

I have low lighting (2 energy saving bulbs, 18watt i think)

what else can i feed all my 'lil guys?


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

i also make sure to add the amonia detox stuff, after w/c, and dont use anything with the chemical thats bad for all inverts (name excapes me, copper or somthing... IDK my fish guy takes care of me. *n1)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They need calcium in there also to keep their shells looking good. Add some crushed shell to the tank it will help.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

BigBrownTank said:


> they seem to be decent thickness, but they are like getting little divots, or crators coming out torwards the inside of the circle (ramshorn) of the shell. i dont know whats wrong, i keep my water pretty good. not perfect, but pretty good.


the only thing i can think of is making sure your calcium is at a decent level, since the shell is primarily calcium carbonate, i hope someone can stop by that will have a little more information for you


----------

